# Maybe im Crazy but....



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Right now I am going through a very rough time in my life, being diagnosed with an illness that will completly alter the way i live my life. It has put me into a bit of depression but i always am cheer when i get to see my baby boy Preston. Tonight though i am just not doing so well, during play time with Preston i began to cry. At that moment i hadnt been focusing 100% on Preston wandering in the living room, next thing i know i feel something on my hand. It was Prestons nose rubbing again my hand, then for the first time ever he let me pet the fur around his chin/ upper chest. It braught a smile to my face and then just like that he went back to playing. I know dogs are good when it comes to being sad, they will comfort you. But is it possible that hedgies can too? Maybe i am crazy but tonight by chance or on purpose Preston managed to be there for me and made me smile even in some of the darkest times. Thank you Preston <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad you have him to help you and it sure sounds like he was picking up on your sadness, hugs


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

You are the farthest thing from crazy. 

When irritation runs high between 2 people in my house, the cat is right there in the thick of it. He'll start rubbing up against the involved parties, and talking (he's part siamese, so it isn't really a meow) to get the people to pay attention to him instead of fighting. 

It sounds to me like you've got yourself one sweet, intuitive hedgie.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

You're not crazy. My hedgies had a way of conforting me when 2 year ago I got diagnosed with MS and I was having a rugh time at first dealing with this. They have their wayt to cheering us up.

I hope you'll be able to manage your illness and "grieve. *hugs*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your upsetting news concerning your illness. I hope that, in time, you will have the most positive outcome. How helpful too, to express your feelings. I have never seen anything specifically about hedgies, but certainly the literature points to the ability of animals to sense our emotions and feelings. I would not be surprised at all if Preston did sense your feeling of sadness and touch your hand deliberately.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Katis228 said:


> You are the farthest thing from crazy.
> 
> When irritation runs high between 2 people in my house, the cat is right there in the thick of it. He'll start rubbing up against the involved parties, and talking (he's part siamese, so it isn't really a meow) to get the people to pay attention to him instead of fighting.
> 
> It sounds to me like you've got yourself one sweet, intuitive hedgie.


That's like my cat (only he ain't siamese, but all black with papyrus eyes), with winter here, I get very depressed (i go out as much as i can) especially when my husband is working. He doesn't leave my side all day, and when I start crying, he begs to be picked up and held. He wraps his front paws around my neck like a toddler does, and I feel like he just wants to hug me. Gosh, just typing this makes me feel like crying because I am so grateful for him (happy tears, not sad). I hope that when I get my hedgie, he'll be just as uplifting. Animals can be such blessings

You should get a virtual hug too =^.^=


----------

